# Fiber N' Cotton - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/10/18)

Fresh from its debut at The Paris Vape Expo comes the new Fiber N’ Cotton from the creators of the popular Fiber Freaks.

Info:

You used to like Fiber Freaks?!

You will love Fiber n’ Cotton!

Created by Mahood Gufu, former creator of Fiber Freaks (closed in 2017) in partnership with Phileas Cloud, Fiber n’Cotton will offer you the most advanced wicking material available! A finely tuned blend of purified cotton and food grade cellulose fibers, both chosen for their unique attributes.

10g Pack


Get yours here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-fiber-n-cotton

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

Interesting reading the comments on the packaging above about flavour

Cotton - for bringing the roundness and
Cellulose - enhances the higher notes

I have observed both of the above with cotton and Rayon (cellulose). 

So this product certainly sounds very interesting, combining the two

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (22/10/18)

How is it packaged? One long piece? Short pieces and how many pieces per package? @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape (22/10/18)

zadiac said:


> How is it packaged? One long piece? Short pieces and how many pieces per package? @Sir Vape



Hey bud. Same weight and qty as Cotton Bacon. Comes in strips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/10/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bud. Same weight and qty as Cotton Bacon. Comes in strips.



Awesome thanks. Will give it a try soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

